# Question about angelfish



## batkidiii (Sep 27, 2013)

I have a long 55 gallon tank and would like to add angelfish. How many are acceptable together? I have ususally just had one at a time, but I am thinking about adding several. I am, however; worried that they might become territorial and aggressive with each other. Thanks.


----------



## Tolak (Mar 10, 2013)

Adults you'll need 10 gallons per fish. Angels are ciclids, expect a pair out of 5, and the associated behavior. Anyone dealing with cichlids should keep at least a divider handy, if not a spare tank with filter heater & such.


----------



## mambee (Jul 19, 2013)

I had 2 in a 90 gallon and one was getting beat up. I moved the weaker one to a 150 gallon tank and he thrived. I tried introducing the dominant one into the 150 and he got beat up. I was only able to keep them together when I added 5 more angelfish.

My suggestion is to add 6 at the same time.


----------



## Liz158 (Sep 3, 2014)

I also had a bad experience with two angel fish. One harassed the other so much that I returned it to the LFS (no spare tank at the time!)

Now one angel fish sails around the 150 gallon like it owns the place. Apart from taking the occasional interest in a school of neon tetras (too big to be snack-sized) it leaves the other fish alone (bristlenose, barbs, loaches and corys).


----------



## discusbreeder (Oct 7, 2014)

I generally keep six to ten angels in a fifty-five or sixty gallon tank until they pair and then move pairs to a twenty to spawn. Once they spawn I move them to another twenty. When the main tank gets down to three fish I add more fish or sell them off and use the main tank to rear fry.


----------

